# Paint Questions and your recommendation



## Dan West (Nov 14, 2012)

Evening All,

So I have a 55 model ladies hornet I am working to restore and as many of you have advised it is easy to spend more on the restoration than the bike is worth so I have some questions. To date I am into the bike for $25.00, I have ordered approximately 150 dollars in parts and the bike is currently at the media blasters with an estimate of 125 bucks. So as it stands I am into it at 300 dollars. I still nee a headlight, seat, pedals, grips, and paint. If I order paint from Vintage Schwinn the paint alone will run me 100 bucks, so my question is...is it worth it or should I go buy some cheap rattle-can paint and just make it look descent? What would you do? The bike was green so I think I can get close to coach green and I assume it was an ivory trim color, is that correct? I really need some recommendations as to how you would proceed!

Thanks,


----------



## PeterScherer (Nov 14, 2012)

Dan, from my limited knowledge of bike restorations, I would suggest going with the spray paint. Of course it all depends on your purpose with the bike; if you intend on selling it for profit, then high-end paint is the way to go, but keep in mind that the investment might exceed the return in this case. However, if you just want a nice bike to ride around on, and turn heads everywhere you go, with no worries about scratches and UV damage, I'd go with spray paint. Below you can see my most recent repaint on a vintage Hawthorne; I just used paint that can be found a Menard's.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## oquinn (Nov 15, 2012)

i have a place that blasted this frame and powder coated it for $65.00


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dan West said:


> Evening All,
> 
> So I have a 55 model ladies hornet I am working to restore and as many of you have advised it is easy to spend more on the restoration than the bike is worth so I have some questions. To date I am into the bike for $25.00, I have ordered approximately 150 dollars in parts and the bike is currently at the media blasters with an estimate of 125 bucks. So as it stands I am into it at 300 dollars. I still nee a headlight, seat, pedals, grips, and paint. If I order paint from Vintage Schwinn the paint alone will run me 100 bucks, so my question is...is it worth it or should I go buy some cheap rattle-can paint and just make it look descent? What would you do? The bike was green so I think I can get close to coach green and I assume it was an ivory trim color, is that correct? I really need some recommendations as to how you would proceed!
> 
> Thanks,




Hey Dan,
    You are already into it for a lot more than its worth and still have a way to go for parts so making money on it is pretty much out of the question at this point. I've had fairly good results with rattle can. You didn't mention any chrome plating so if you aren't doing a show quality bike I'd go to Walmart and get the hunter green and an ivory and call it a day. One not though the paint scheme for these could get a little intricate with the scrolls and such. Good luck and post some pics up when you get her finished. V/r Shawn


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dan, I do full restorations with auto quality paint out of a spray gun.  So I am in the other camp and tend to lean away from quickness.  I will spend some money and 'invest' it in the bike even if I might be putting more into it than it is worth.

My feeling is that it is important to make the bike as correct as possible if doing a true restoration.  If you just want to clean her up, that's fine, but don't call it a restoration.  Maybe a refurb is the better approach.

Here are two of my latest restorations.  If you paint it, do it right.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2012)

The reason I suggested the rattle can is UNLESS you are doing a full restoration then it simply is too much money for the bike you are doing. I spent $280 just on paint/reducer/hardner (single stage) for a restoration I'm doing. To follow on with Busters thoughts--a true restoration means having all teh chrome done--and not chroming parts that shouldn't be such as nuts, washers, in many cases seat posts, etc... It also means doing the research asn getting the proper fastners, grips, pedals, having the headbadge restored or buying NOS, lights etc... . Additionally there are usually a couple diff cad plating finishes on such things as fender braces, bottom bracket hardware, and seat hardware. That is what a restoration entails and if you don't do ALL of this then, like Buster says, its merely a refurbishment. All that said do you want to have $1k or better in a $250 bicycle? V/r Shawn


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 15, 2012)

Dan West said:


> Evening All,
> 
> ...If I order paint from Vintage Schwinn the paint alone will run me 100 bucks, so my question is...is it worth it or should I go buy some cheap rattle-can paint and just make it look descent? What would you do? The bike was green so I think I can get close to coach green and I assume it was an ivory trim color, is that correct? I really need some recommendations as to how you would proceed!
> 
> Thanks,




I am afraid only you can make your value judgements.  Why did you start the process in the first place?  If you are going to be $300 "underwater" anyway, then why not $400 for example?

What is your painting skill level?  Does the color even matter if the finish and scrolling is not going to be factory-like? 

In any case, I would definately try to find a stock color that is a match.  But is it too late already - Is the paint gone?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 15, 2012)

Dan West said:


> Evening All,
> 
> So I have a 55 model ladies hornet I am working to restore and as many of you have advised it is easy to spend more on the restoration than the bike is worth so I have some questions. To date I am into the bike for $25.00, I have ordered approximately 150 dollars in parts and the bike is currently at the media blasters with an estimate of 125 bucks. So as it stands I am into it at 300 dollars. I still nee a headlight, seat, pedals, grips, and paint. If I order paint from Vintage Schwinn the paint alone will run me 100 bucks, so my question is...is it worth it or should I go buy some cheap rattle-can paint and just make it look descent? What would you do? The bike was green so I think I can get close to coach green and I assume it was an ivory trim color, is that correct? I really need some recommendations as to how you would proceed!
> 
> Thanks,




So are you fixing this up for a lady or are you a lady.You dont say what you are going to do with the bike, resale or a rider for someone special.You dont want to drop a lot of money in a girls bike,They dont bring big bucks like a boys bike.With that all said and done go the rattle can route.


----------



## Dan West (Nov 15, 2012)

All,

Very good points, here is a bit more info...I was going to do a full restoration but then the cost is prohibitive for the value of the bike. There are several reasons for the purchase and now "refurbish". One is I do retro pin up photography and want to do a series of bike related photos (no they are not nude or erotic) here is some of what I do http://imagesbywest.net/port Second my wife and I are defiantly into bikes and I want this to be a very ride able bike for her. And lastly, I think I am hooked and wanted practice restoring bikes so I can do some more desirable projects. 

Therefore I have decided not to be 100 percent correct. I am into the bike for 25 dollars purchase price, 25 bucks in Evaporust, I called the sandblasting company today and they haven't gotten to it and I decided to pick it up and save the 125 dollars to try my own hand at stripping it. Yes the pain is a total right-off as someone repainted it black and white and did a very poor job of it and the weathering was terrible. I just purchased 155 dollars in spokes, tank, decals, and a front hub. So I am into it at $205 and probably have another 75 to 100 to spend so hopefully I can keep this at or under 300 for the referb. That is why I think I have decided to use cheap spray paint and avoid another 200 dollars in correct paint and stencils....

All in all I think it will meet the 3 reasons for the project above. I would like to find a patterns to use to get the scroll work down at least close to original if anything like that exist? Oh, And I am keeping my eyes open for a men's 55 hornet to complement this one as project number 2!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 15, 2012)

I did a straight bar Schwinn roadster with the stencil/masking kit you

can buy on eBay and had very good results. I even pinstriped it.

You can do that.....?


----------



## jpromo (Nov 16, 2012)

I think you did good ditching the blaster--that seemed like a high quote. You should post what other parts you need here. I think I have a campus green 'S' seat, and correct pedals, at least. Also, what model bike is it? A middleweight Hollywood, or Starlet III it sounds like?


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 17, 2012)

*Paint Question*

I have had good results when I apply etching primer before painting the bike .


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 17, 2012)

Are the fenders chrome.You should be able to have the frame and forks powder coated for under $100.Even if the fenders  are painted you then can rattle can the fenders and chain guard a nice two/tone.With powdercoat just take the parts there as is,no stripping or sanding or primer on your part.The powdercoater will dip the frame before coating.


----------



## cottagethyme (Nov 17, 2012)

*Paint*

Windswept Green and Luscious Lavender.  This lavender has faded to a near cream color over the years.  A plastic pink flamingo would be right by it's side in the 50's.  Good luck!


----------



## spoker (Nov 17, 2012)

*paint questions*

Alittle differant slant,i see people with HOBBIES other than bicycles who say for instance buy a bass boat,snowmobile,motorcycle etc,never getting the same or more than they paid when selling,its a hobbie,for some reason the sentiment is really strong in some circles to not spend too much money on a bike fix up,if your a flipper or in the restoration  buisness,thats differant,after all you probably cant take your bike to the bank and use it for loan collateral,back on subject,you can have automotive paint made up in areosole,there is a new aerosole clear out called super pol,recomended by hyperformance stingrays,i guess i wouldnt worry to much about uv protection,any aerosole job will look as good or better if you color sand and rub.


----------

